# Bug Off



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

*BugOff!*​


A new app is available for download: BugOff. This disables a few exploits that are commonly used by browser hijackers to install themselves onto your system. In essence, it prevents such hijackers from ever installing, like SpywareBlaster.
There are no patches available from Microsoft for these exploits. Even if your system is fully up to date from WindowsUpdate you are vulnerable! This app should be used by everyone that uses Internet Explorer to browse the web. 


http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html


http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/bugoff.zip
http://tools.zerosrealm.com/bugoff.zip

Lobos


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip on the download.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i installed this a few days ago,after install went to have a look at it seems to be totally hidden and do whatever it does in the background


----------

